# Tax Return form 11: What does "Superannuation" mean? How is this distinct to PRSA's?



## Genasys (23 Oct 2006)

What is the difference between a Superannuation contribution and a PRSA contribution? On the tax return ( form 11 ), there are 2 separate lines for such contributions so an interpretation would be helpful.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

*Re: Defintion of Superannuation v PRSA*

I think superannuation is something specific to the public/civil service in case that helps? Not sure if it's some sort of defined benefit scheme or something like that. If you're not public/civil service then perhaps it's irrelevant to you?


----------



## ajapale (23 Oct 2006)

*Re: Defintion of Superannuation v PRSA*

Superannuation is an old fashioned word for pensions. In ireland it is now largely only used to describe DB schemes in the Public Sector. In Australia it is used to describe the compulsory state pession arrangements.

Have a look at the key posts at the top of the pensions forum. I seem to remember this question (superannuation on revenue form 11) being asked about 2 years ago. If I find the link Ill post it here.

As far as the revenue goes I think that superannuation = revenue approved occupational pension schemes and PRSA is a Personal Retirement Savings Account which is not attached to a particular employers pension scheme.

Since this question is releated to the interpretation of a revenue tax return form Im moving it to the taxation forum.  aj


----------

